# Marathon inshore



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

Heading down to Marathon friday with my skiff and looking to do some fishing.

Whats chewing around there? Would love to catch my first bone

Maybe big tarpon?

Cobia down?

Snook?


Thanks, never been down there..will be entertaining kids


----------

